# My new tiel !!!!!!!



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I was out looking at cages today and i seen this guy and i just could not resist he is soooo gorgeous !He isnt 100% tamed but he gets on your hands . He is a fantastic singer and talker . He's been to the vet and checked for all diseases and sickness and hes 100% healthy ( that was part of my decision in getting him it was very important to me that this had been done)After looking at his breeder tag i realized he isnt a year old it shows as he was hatched in 2011 . He is quite a bit smaller then rex so im think at the most 6 months old


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow hes gorgeous!!! I love his ghost pearls lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love his huge crest! He is so beautiful. 

I completely agree with your thinking on the vet visit. Glad to hear he's as healthy as he is cute.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

He's adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so happy for you! Such a beautiful cockatiel!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is gorgeous


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with enigma731, his crests are absolutely amazing!!!! He is soo beautiful, I can see why you couldn't resist . Pieds are my favorite mutation!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

wonderful and i believe you did the right thing by taking him in


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

He is beautiful, congrats on your new addition.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous tiel. Very pretty coloring.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ! Hes turning out to be such a cutie !!! He and Rex have doing heartwings like crazy and all kinds of noises at each other . Since Shake has been here he has been regurgitating food for me lol And Rex has been challenging my hubby and claiming me as his its really cute


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

congratulations!!!!!! very very sweet


----------

